# Looking for a leftie in need



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys, I know this is an odd post, but bear with me. I am looking for a left-handed, wanna-be bowhunter. I would much prefer a younger kid, who might not have the financial means to outfit themselves but _really_ wants to get into bowhunting. Or somebody that's found themselves on the losing end of our wonderful economy.
I have an Oneida AeroForce X80 that is basically like new, all set up, a bunch of arrows, release, and some treestands. I'm clearing out some stuff, and I want this stuff to go to a deserving person. 
I WILL NOT accept $$$, and I won't ask any questions. I am trusting people's conscience to guide them. 
So if anyone knows of someone, hit me up with a PM. 

Derek


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

What a great offer...

hopefully it falls into the right (or left hand in this case) hand and we don't see this stuff on ebay or craiglist.

I also think this should bring you lots of good krama

TommyT


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Very generous of you.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I too have 2 bows for left hander's, one is a PSE Thunderflight Express 27 to 29 inch draw and draw wt of 60 to 70lbs and the second is a Jennings Carbon Extreme 70 to 80 lbs ready to shoot if ya can pull it back...lol...

I'm with GMslave i won't except $$$$ but if someone needs one of them pm me here, and i can deliver it as soon as i get back to Mi in a week......


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are some mighty generous offers gents.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Won't find anyone more generous than a bowhunter. Great offers my friends. I'lll keep my eyes open for a worthy recipient of such kindness.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

The Oneida is on it's way to it's new owner. Thanks for the response guys !!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Very, very nice thing to do guys. I sold my left handed Aero force to my old roommate who is also left handed. That was the dumbest thing that I have ever done. I miss that bow something awful. I now am shooting an older Mathews. The Mathews is nice (and about half the weight) but the Onieda really rocked! Nice thing to do Guys.


----------

